# New jobs in Portugal



## mkettner

I am curious to the types of industry and business in which Portugal has expertise. My brother is thinking about moving to Europe in the near future and has his eye on Spain and Portugal. He said the economy was weak in both but no doubt there must be something booming. 

I look forward to everyones feedback. 

All the best,

Michael


----------



## Paula

Hi, I also want to move to Portugal and now I'm a little bit terrified-I'm not sure if I'll find job in my proffesion. I'm M.Sc in Chemistry and in west Europe I could find job everytime, but in Portugal-I think it will be more difficult. The marked is focused on portuguese. I'm trying to find job online-but without any result. I'm from Poland and here situation is better. I think Spain is similar to Portugal, there will be the same problems with finding a job in Spain and in Portugal. I'm not sure if it will be possible online


----------



## amanda

Hi,

we are also thinking about a complete move to Portugal the Algarve Albuferia Viullamora areas and we also need info on job hunting, neither of us speak portugease, Tony is a wall and floor tiler plastere general plumber.

And I am a cleaning manger over ten years experience Hr payroll etc, would you or any other expatters have any info for us?


----------



## Alexsa

I too am looking to move to Portugal and want to know what is out there. From what I have heard, music industry is picking up slowly as well as art. No doubt tourist areas such as hotels and banks, but what if you do not speak the language?


----------



## Time For You Cleaning

amanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are also thinking about a complete move to Portugal the Algarve Albuferia Viullamora areas and we also need info on job hunting, neither of us speak portugease, Tony is a wall and floor tiler plastere general plumber.
> 
> And I am a cleaning manger over ten years experience Hr payroll etc, would you or any other expatters have any info for us?


Dear Alexsa
please visit our web site and complete the application
time for you domesticcleaning.eu
Kind regards
Peter Williams
Time For You
Franchise Director Portugal


----------

